# Fallout 4 [Credible Info this time, confirmed by Kotaku]!



## Max Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

So yeah it seems that the survivor2299.com website was a hoax.

But don't lose your hope just yet Fallout fans it seems that the game itself is actually being development, apparently set in Boston.



Kotaku explains that one of their readers sent the site some documents that seem to coincide with the games lore!

Here's the link:



Some of the pictures in the link if you don't want to click on it:

Opening Intro script:



Mission Script:


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2013)

No offense to the city, but .... Boston?


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, so far the info suggests it'll be set in Boston but who knows, there could be more places.

I'm not sure what new things Boston would bring to the table that would rival Vegas in bringing the Strip and the gambling.

I'm more interested in the time that it's set in, I think it might be set just after the nuclear war, in the previous thread I mentioned something about exactly that.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2013)

Zaru said:


> No offense to the city, but .... Boston?



It's better than having the 9 millionth game set in new york. Boston is a city that rarely gets love in the gaming world. 

It will be interesting to see where Bethesda has to go when we get to Fallout 6 and Obsidian has a couple games sprinkled in as well. Fallout Cleveland ? Hell you don't even have to change Detroit at all to have it fit in a post apocalyptic wasteland.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

Platinum said:


> It's better than having the 9 millionth game set in new york. Boston is a city that rarely gets love in the gaming world.
> 
> It will be interesting to see where Bethesda has to go when we get to Fallout 6 and Obsidian has a couple games sprinkled in as well. Fallout Cleveland ? Hell you don't even have to change Detroit at all to have it fit in a post apocalyptic wasteland.



Hahaha my next thought was Detroit because of exactly that.

I'd wanna see it set in Chicago because it's the third biggest city I think yet it's hardly ever featured in games.

I think Chicago would be the best setting followed by LA (even though there has been so many games set here) or SF simply because of some of the lore on the New California Republic.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2013)

Chicago is something I would definitely agree with, I feel that Bethesda has wasted a few settings as DLC like Pittsburgh that could have carried part of a game.

The other three cities I want are Seattle, Miami, and Toronto respectively. Canada was annexed by the US in the Fallout verse so I would like to see how that impacted the city.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Chicago is something I would definitely agree with, I feel that Bethesda has wasted a few settings as DLC like Pittsburgh that could have carried part of a game.
> 
> *The other three cities I want are Seattle, Miami, and Toronto respectively. Canada was annexed by the US in the Fallout verse so I would like to see how that impacted the city.*



That's a really good point actually I didn't think of that!

Also, I think there should be some type of seasonal aspect into the game. Imagine the game during winter time, it would be crazy! Some kind of nuclear affected weather mechanic so that maybe you have to be careful to where you and how protected you should be.

That would put some emphasis into the nuclear winter slogan, which makes me think if the game is set post war I think we might find something similar to this.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 12, 2013)

Platinum said:


> It's better than having the 9 millionth game set in new york. Boston is a city that rarely gets love in the gaming world.



Yeah why pick any major European capital, right?

I can see why they picked Boston, it's one of the oldest cities in the U.S. and one of the few relics of the colonial era, the 16th century. Very little of it is preserved, though.

[YOUTUBE]OV2PbKpsMRk[/YOUTUBE]

Meanwhile in Europe, recorded history goes back way further. You can't walk a mile without stepping on something from the 12th century, a castle or a medieval church. Gothic, Baroque, Neoclassic, you name it. And it's not like it stops there, either. Look at Italy and all the relics of the Roman empire dating back to 720 BC. Further, even.

Point is, there's a lot of interesting architecture and frankly prettier cities all across Europe and I'm tired of revisiting the same - mostly boring looking - places in the United States.

You have the money and the gaming industry is much larger in the U.S. than Europe, so I'm not too surprised you'd prioritize settings you're familiar with, but it's been years. Jesus Christ, guys. You make it, but we buy it too. Heck, aren't *you* bored yet?

*Edit:*

To say nothing of Mesopotamia! I won't pretend to know much about middle eastern history, but fuck, they have gorgeous, ANCIENT cities. 150 BC++ shit.

WE NEED TO DIVERSIFY GOD DAMNIT


----------



## Naruto (Dec 12, 2013)

Just to clarify, I know Fallout is mostly about the 40s and the 50s, but my point is there's other places worth visiting around that era that have more than just box-shaped buildings for landmarks.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2013)

I would love Europe but everything that makes Fallout unique is due to the american cultural undertones that run through the series. You are losing out on the 1950's culture aesthetics, the mutants, the vaults, the exaggerated patriotism. 

Europe would basically feel like an entirely different series.

edit: lol


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2013)

Honestly the only foreign country that might get a game someday might be a Chinese city like Shanghai or Beijing. Everything in Fallout's prewar lore focuses on the US/Chinese conflicts, Europe was inconsequential for the most part iirc.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with you Naruto but Platinum is right we would love the European cities it's just that the American Culture is extremely integrated into the game.

Not to say there won't be any games set in Europe in the future though I think they will diversify sooner or later. But for now it seems they want to get some things out of the way like an origins setting which is what I think they're going for now.

I'd be up for it being set in Europe though, give us some insight on what cultures prevailed and managed to survive in a post apocalyptic era. Also taking into account how many different ones there are in an area smaller than all of the US. Which they could use in the forming of new extremely influential factions.

Yes I also agree with the point about China. However I think if it was to be set in any other country other than US it would be for cultural purposes rather than relation to the war itself.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 12, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Yeah, I agree with you Naruto but Platinum is right we would love the European cities it's just that the American Cultured is extremely integrated into the game.



Sadly, you're right.



Platinum said:


> Honestly the only foreign country that might get a game someday might be a Chinese city like Shanghai or Beijing.



That would certainly be a welcome change.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 12, 2013)

ITS FAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 12, 2013)

From a Fallout wiki:

The Commonwealth is the remains of the pre-War state of Massachusetts. Like most other major population centers of the United States, it was ravaged by the Great War, and is as lawless and inhospitable as the Capital Wasteland. Despite its anarchic nature, it is also home to the mysterious Institute, which has continued to develop advanced technology even after the massive amounts of destruction caused by the Great War. Among its accomplishments are artificial intelligence and androids, built as a servant class, with other models serving as trackers to return runaway androids. The Railroad, another organization within the Commonwealth, works against the Institute to free the enslaved androids.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Dyonisus, that's a good find, gives us some insight into the possible factions we may find and is pretty much setting the morality spectrum.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2013)

Huh, I had forgotten where the Commonwealth was. The setting itself has a lot of options. We'll probably get to see the Brotherhood of Steel again. Properly, not like in New Vegas.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 12, 2013)

GOG is giving away Fallout 1, 2, and tactics free for 48 hours.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> GOG is giving away Fallout 1, 2, and tactics free for 48 hours.



Saw that, will take advantage of this when I get to my Laptop.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 13, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Yeah why pick any major European capital, right?
> 
> I can see why they picked Boston, it's one of the oldest cities in the U.S. and one of the few relics of the colonial era, the 16th century. Very little of it is preserved, though.
> 
> ...



How much of that do you think will remain intact in the wake of a nuclear holocaust?


----------

